# Roadrunner and Rooster



## tamccain (May 26, 2009)

I went to a friends house to do some work on a trailer and a truck.  He has a bunch of chickens, some geese, and a bunch of other birds around his property.  Here are a couple shots that I got.

Banny Rooster - no changes made to picture






Road Runner - cropped





Goose - no changes





I realized just how hard it is to take pictures of even semi-wildlife.  The roadrunner was probably the most difficult shot and I still didn't get the shot I wanted.  

C&C welcome


----------



## tamccain (Jun 1, 2009)

bump


----------

